# Me hiking with my 2 year old son



## harmroelf (May 24, 2010)

Some of the creatures we found (my son is at least as good in finding bugs as me!!)


----------



## harmroelf (May 24, 2010)

This is how he does it:


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 24, 2010)

Haha- his technique looks familiar.  Great pix!  I love to see what other folks find in their backyard!


----------

